# Is McAfee actually a good antivirus



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

Hello, I had made a post on Microsoft's Answers forums about something unrelated (Where is this thumbnail cache coming from? - Microsoft Answers). People seem to have really come down hard on me using McAfee Total Security.

I was wondering, is McAfee as bad as it is being described. If so, can anyone suggest alternatives?

I am planning on buying Malwarebytes Pro, but that is not antivirus.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Have a look here to see how well it fares against the rest

AV-Comparatives - Independent Tests of Anti-Virus Software - Welcome to AV-Comparatives.org


For alternatives, have a look here

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f112/pc-safety-and-security-what-do-i-need-525915.html


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I have found that a number of people "bad mouth" McAfee, but also a lot of people are satisfied with it.

If it were my PC and it was a paid program, I would keep until the paid subscription was up then make the switch to some thing else.

BG


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

Basementgeek said:


> I have found that a number of people "bad mouth" McAfee, but also a lot of people are satisfied with it.
> 
> If it were my PC and it was a paid program, I would keep until the paid subscription was up then make the switch to some thing else.
> 
> BG


I have a "paid" membership in that at one point my dad's credit card was charged

My dad is really good about buying McAfee subscriptions from Fry's when they come free after rebate, so switching antivirus mid-subscription does not make me lose any actual money.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

If wish to change A/V then, follow Glaswegian guidance above.

BG


----------



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

*1. Strictly from a BSOD perspective I would suggest you forget / avoid McAfee..

2. To protect yourself from the evils of the internet your basic protection could include

*Anti Virus Program [ MSE is free & is used by many people.]

Anti Malware Program
Malwarebytes free
SpywareBlaster free.

*Firewall The inbuilt Widows Firewall is adequate.

*Router / firewall

It is important you update programs & scan regularly.


3. Re "Cleaners" { as mentioned your link to MSA.}

IMHO.

Current accepted wisdom with Win 7 is to NOT use a cleaner.

If you ever think your Registry needs to be cleaned, repaired, boosted, tuned-up, cured, tweaked, fixed, or optimized it shouldn't.

In other words, injudicious use of "Registry cleaners" CAN cause problems.*


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

I am thinking about getting Malwarebytes Pro and Avast Pro Antivirus


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

JMH3143 said:


> *1. Strictly from a BSOD perspective I would suggest you forget / avoid McAfee..
> 
> 2. To protect yourself from the evils of the internet your basic protection could include
> 
> ...


Agreed, I actually use ESET smart security on my xp system but when I build my new windows 7 rig I will running MSE, malwarebytes and windows firewall. All free.


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

Avast vs. MSE, which is better?

The IT people in my building have not said good things about MSE to me in the past.


----------



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

*Malwarebytes is highly recommended.

Avast is recommended by many. 

Make sure you use the appropriate uninstall tool to remove any current AV BEFORE installing your new Avast.*


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

Is the AVAST pay version worth it or should I just go with the free version?


----------



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Avast vs. MSE, which is better?
> 
> The IT people in my building have not said good things about MSE to me in the past.


*
Personal opinions will ALWAYS vary re what is the best & why.
We can only give opinions which are not always based on logic.

Suggest you try one { trial the free versions}, if not satisfied, try another.

TIP > Always remember to use the appropriate uninstall tool when removing AV...
*


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

Would it be advisable to run the Safety Scanner before doing anything?
Microsoft Safety Scanner - Antivirus | Remove Spyware, Malware, Viruses Free


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

It would not hurt anything 

BG


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

OK good. I am currently running that. I will then go download the McAfee removal program and the Avast installer, uninstall McAfee, then install Avast Free and later Pro


----------



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

LeftIsTrembling said:


> OK good. I am currently running that.* I will then go download the McAfee removal program and the Avast installer, uninstall McAfee,* then install Avast Free and later Pro


*
Is the red above in your Post an oops???*
*
Had you installed Avast earlier?*


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

JMH3143 said:


> *
> Is the red above in your Post an oops???*
> *
> Had you installed Avast earlier?*


nope

Wouldn't it make sense to download the installer first?


----------



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

*:uhoh:
You are of course correct.
I am doing too many things at once.
I {unfortunately} read uninstall before Avast.
My apologies!*


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

Avast Free is running. Doing a full scan then a boot scan


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

I just did a full scan with Avast Free. It counts scan percentages funny, it goes through gigabytes of personal data without increasing percentage, but then it goes through system files at the end and percents clearly are not proportional to file size


----------



## BPCS (Jun 15, 2012)

IMO, Norton, McAffee, AVG, Avast are all junk. Norton and McAffee are capable softwares but cause to many problems and use far too many resources. AVG and Avast have become household names but are not very capable, they identify and remove/protect only the most common and easily thwarted malware. MSE has come a long way since it's initial release, and currently is very capable. Malwarebytes used to identify and remove quite a bit but I am finding that lately it is missing even the simplest of malware, yet many still stick by it, MSE should find and remove everything MBAM does plus more. No product can keep you completely safe or free of unwated malware. It is a fast paced changing landscape.


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

BPCS said:


> IMO, Norton, McAffee, AVG, Avast are all junk. Norton and McAffee are capable softwares but cause to many problems and use far too many resources. AVG and Avast have become household names but are not very capable, they identify and remove/protect only the most common and easily thwarted malware. MSE has come a long way since it's initial release, and currently is very capable. Malwarebytes used to identify and remove quite a bit but I am finding that lately it is missing even the simplest of malware, yet many still stick by it, MSE should find and remove everything MBAM does plus more. No product can keep you completely safe or free of unwated malware. It is a fast paced changing landscape.


I chose Avast! partially because I know MSE has the safety scanner, which can do a standalone MSE quality scan. 

Also, caution from the get-go is important in not getting viruses or malware or the like. I run NoScript and use SiteAdvisor, and if there is a sketchy site I want to go to, I do it from my Touchpad.


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

This thread probably should be declared Solved with an answer of yes

I've switched over to Avast! Pro, but I've noticed it has a weird effect of making my BD-RE make a loading click sound every once in a while


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

What is BD-RE ?


----------



## LeftIsTrembling (Jul 1, 2007)

BD-RE = Blu-Ray Disc Rewritable 

Instead of RW, the Blu-ray people chose RE

It makes the same noise when I open iTunes
CD tray activates when I open iTunes - YouTube


----------

